# Wolf's Body Wrap



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Any good words for Body Wrap?


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

You will find lot of good words, I and many, many others LOVE it!!!


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

I did a search, but came up empty. Is it a wowo or do you wait for it to haze? What kind of durability in terms of months? One 150ml bottle will do how many average applications? TIA


Adrian Convery said:


> You will find lot of good words, I and many, many others LOVE it!!!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

MAUI said:


> I did a search, but came up empty. Is it a wowo or do you wait for it to haze? What kind of durability in terms of months? One 150ml bottle will do how many average applications? TIA


Body wrap is a great product.:thumb: got it on both our cars. it's been on one for 6 months and still going strong, repelling water like no-ones business. Been on mine for 4 months and still looking good. Durability can be a year to 18 months IF you use Wolf's nano bathe shampoo (which is a great shampoo in its own right). If you use ny normal shampoo it will last approx 6 months.

Application is best with a bit of microfibre cloth BUT you will have to make sure that all previous protectants are removed. It needs a squeaky clean surface and if you apply it over Wolf's Shine and Seal, it's even better:thumb: leave it to haze and then buff. If done properly it seems like there is nothing to buff as it appears to soak into the paint. You will need to wait for warmer weather to apply it and you should avoid it getting wet for at least 24 hours once BW is applied. Two coats is best applied at least 24 hours apart.

Can't praise BW highly enough. Provides great protection and also leaves n incredible shine :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't use anything else nowadays. It's the only lsp I can say that's made a noticeable difference and that's on my silver Golf!


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

MAUI said:


> Any good words for Body Wrap?


DW Protection Product of the Year 2011 if this tells you something.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Will one 150ml. bottle do two coats on an average size car?


Blueberry said:


> Body wrap is a great product.:thumb: got it on both our cars. it's been on one for 6 months and still going strong, repelling water like no-ones business. Been on mine for 4 months and still looking good. Durability can be a year to 18 months IF you use Wolf's nano bathe shampoo (which is a great shampoo in its own right). If you use ny normal shampoo it will last approx 6 months.
> 
> Application is best with a bit of microfibre cloth BUT you will have to make sure that all previous protectants are removed. It needs a squeaky clean surface and if you apply it over Wolf's Shine and Seal, it's even better:thumb: leave it to haze and then buff. If done properly it seems like there is nothing to buff as it appears to soak into the paint. You will need to wait for warmer weather to apply it and you should avoid it getting wet for at least 24 hours once BW is applied. Two coats is best applied at least 24 hours apart.
> 
> Can't praise BW highly enough. Provides great protection and also leaves n incredible shine :thumb:





Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks guys


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

MAUI said:


> Will one 150ml. bottle do two coats on an average size car?


You'll only need anywhere from 15-20 ml per coat, so yes absolutely :thumb:


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

MAUI said:


> Will one 150ml. bottle do two coats on an average size car?


Yes, and a lot more to follow that. Initially you might think your using a lot but once your applicator is primed it just goes on and on. Less is more when applying this product as you want a really thin even coating.

I would highly recommend getting a coat of 'Shine and Seal' on prior to applying Body Wrap as it does just what it says on the Bottle.

Used it on the better half's car and 2 coats of Body wrap and I must say I was speechless. Rinsed the car before washing and by the time I brought the buckets over the car was virtually dry. I've never seen anything like it before. :doublesho

You will not be disappointed by this product. ST, if you are I'll buy your bottle off you!!!


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Cant wait for the weather to clear up so I can sort try some.

already got the most of the Wolfs arsenal on my wish list


----------



## A18XVM (Nov 16, 2009)

Think im gonna have to get some for myself. Could I use AB wax off on its own or wouls I still need to use IPA


----------



## luke997 (Jul 26, 2011)

BW FTW :devil:
Without a doubt #1 on my detailing products list.

Applied it to a new car in Oct/Nov.
4.5k miles (mainly motorways so the car gets very dirty very quickly from spray this time of year) and ~15 washes later car still looks like brand new, with crazy beading and reflections, can't help myself but stare at it after washing :argie:

Best of all, it is so easy to wash the car, nothing sticks to it too much, just doing PW, CG No Touch Snow Foam + PW after which the car is almost completely clean, 2BM with Nano Shampoo and that's it.


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Can it be applied straight on the top of shine and seal without an ipa wipedown?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

matty_206 said:


> Can it be applied straight on the top of shine and seal without an ipa wipedown?


Yes sir it can :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

A18XVM said:


> Think im gonna have to get some for myself. Could I use AB wax off on its own or wouls I still need to use IPA


Never used that product, but I'm sure that would be OK to use and you won't need to use IPA after. Ask Mark to be on the safe side though! Again, I've never used it so I don't know what its abilities are!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

luke997 said:


> BW FTW :devil:
> Without a doubt #1 on my detailing products list.
> 
> Applied it to a new car in Oct/Nov.
> ...


That's exactly what I do with same products. BW is brilliant.:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Does anybody has tried using BW car without polish? I mean daily driver car where is swirlls and small scratches? How well it can hide them?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals;3300228 said:


> Yes sir it can :thumb:


Do you need to wait 12 hours between Shine & Seal before applying Body Wrap?

Thanks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

nortonski said:


> Do you need to wait 12 hours between Shine & Seal before applying Body Wrap?
> 
> Thanks


No you don't have to wait to apply DW after Shine and Seal. I've used both products on our two cars without problems. The shine is amazing.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Well that decides it...I'll order both, where's the best place to pick it up?


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

I was really looking forward to using it after I purchased it from a member here but my postie took it upon himself to decide that no one by the name of Walker stayed at my girlfriends address (where I also stay and get stuff delivered all the time) so without even attempting to deliver it returned it to the sorting office saying there was no one of that name at the address.

It was'nt till about 5 days later after I contacted the member (who was very helpfull and offered to claim and refund me )and got his proof of posting that I went to the sorting office to ask, the guy there said he remembered the very package and said it had been returned and was on its was to the lost mail centre in Belfast but he was genuinely annoyed that the postie had'nt attempted the delivery so I'v had to fill out a poxy form and they say they will search for it but I doubt I'll be seeing it !!!  Rant over


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

How does this look on solid red? Does it give the same blingy, glassy look as any other sealant? Will it make my red car look more orange?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Lean6 said:


> How does this look on solid red? Does it give the same blingy, glassy look as any other sealant? Will it make my red car look more orange?


See this thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=230590&highlight=kotsos


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm trying to decide between Body Wrap & Zaino.
My two issues with Body Wrap are :
1)It has to be polished off
2)You need to use Wolf's QD and shampoo to get the best longevity & appearance.
What about Winter time? There's no way I'm gonna even try to wash my vehicle by hand in the Winter. I'll be using (touchless) automatic washes. How much would that screw up the Body Wrap? When Winter is over will I have to polish off the Body Wrap and then apply it again? Or would I be able to just wash the vehicle w/Wolf's shampoo and then just apply another layer? Or would just a wash with Wolf's shampoo & a spritz of Wof's QD be all I would need?


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

One of my favourite sealants so quick and easy to use with excellent looks/durability.

I decant mine into a 150ml bottle with spritzer head and 'mist' it on goes so much further great stuff IMO.


----------



## R o b (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you still use some Wax after BW?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> I'm trying to decide between Body Wrap & Zaino.
> My two issues with Body Wrap are :
> 1)It has to be polished off
> 2)You need to use Wolf's QD and shampoo to get the best longevity & appearance.
> What about Winter time? There's no way I'm gonna even try to wash my vehicle by hand in the Winter. I'll be using (touchless) automatic washes. How much would that screw up the Body Wrap? When Winter is over will I have to polish off the Body Wrap and then apply it again? Or would I be able to just wash the vehicle w/Wolf's shampoo and then just apply another layer? Or would just a wash with Wolf's shampoo & a spritz of Wof's QD be all I would need?


Wolf's QD is very good and I use it about every 2 months to give it a little top up. The nano shampoo is also good, cleans well and is up there with the best shampoos. Ordinary shampoos can be used to get about 6 months of durability if you want. Why don't you want to wash the vehicle by hand in winter? I do ours and with a CG snowfoam and a thorough power wash down, it's almost 90% clean, so a hand wash isn't any different to summer in that respect.

Jesse has said that you can just apply Shine and Seal and then put another coat of BW instead of stripping it right back, if you want. Worth the effort IMO its a top product:thumb:

You can apply a wax on top of BW but then you would be taking away some of the properties that you bought it for in the first place. It's self cleaning and sheeting abilities would be reduced.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

EDIT - ^^^^^ Beat me to it and absolutely correct. :thumb:



R o b said:


> Can you still use some Wax after BW?


Don't see the point really 

You possibly could layer a wax over the top of it but don't know if it would bond properly and would certainly interfere with the protection you'd already have in place.

If you want to top up protection I'd use Wolfs nano QD (reparation).


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Wolf's QD is very good and I use it about every 2 months to give it a little top up. The nano shampoo is also good, cleans well and is up there with the best shampoos. Ordinary shampoos can be used to get about 6 months of durability if you want. Why don't you want to wash the vehicle by hand in winter? I do ours and with a CG snowfoam and a thorough power wash down, it's almost 90% clean, so a hand wash isn't any different to summer in that respect.
> 
> Jesse has said that you can just apply Shine and Seal and then put another coat of BW instead of stripping it right back, if you want. Worth the effort IMO its a top product:thumb:
> 
> You can apply a wax on top of BW but then you would be taking away some of the properties that you bought it for in the first place. It's self cleaning and sheeting abilities would be reduced.


I don't want to wash by hand in the Winter because I don't really have any place good to do it. If I wash in the driveway I'm gonna have an ice slick there the next morning. And that's assuming there isn't half a foot (15CM) or more snow on the ground. Really not ideal conditions to wash a vehicle.
And that's assuming the temperature isn't 0F or lower

Washing your car like that gets all the salt mud and other crud off?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> I don't want to wash by hand in the Winter because I don't really have any place good to do it. If I wash in the driveway I'm gonna have an ice slick there the next morning. And that's assuming there isn't half a foot (15CM) or more snow on the ground. Really not ideal conditions to wash a vehicle.
> And that's assuming the temperature isn't 0F or lower
> 
> Washing your car like that gets all the salt mud and other crud off?


Yes it does. When you use snowfoam, the rinsing process should be used to give the car a thorough cream not just to rinse. I spend a good 10 minutes power washing the car down at this stage and as I've said before the car is about 90 % clean after this stage.


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> Yes it does. When you use snowfoam, the rinsing process should be used to give the car a thorough cream not just to rinse. I spend a good 10 minutes power washing the car down at this stage and as I've said before the car is about 90 % clean after this stage.


How do you keep from getting ice slicks from rinsing your car off when it's freezing or below?
BTW I don't have a power washer. It's not even on my shopping list right now.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Red Orc said:


> How do you keep from getting ice slicks from rinsing your car off when it's freezing or below?
> BTW I don't have a power washer. It's not even on my shopping list right now.


The answer is I don't. If its freezing or below there really is no point in washing the car. You are just asking for trouble for your own safety and also the water turning to ice on your car. Too problematic. Are you in the UK?


----------



## Red Orc (Apr 12, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> The answer is I don't. If its freezing or below there really is no point in washing the car. You are just asking for trouble for your own safety and also the water turning to ice on your car. Too problematic. Are you in the UK?


Nah I'm in the States.
The ice slick problem is the main reason why I wouldn't want to wash my car in the Winter. 
Our Winters are all over the place. This one has been fairly mild so next Winter will probably be a ball crusher.
We've had Winters when it would snow constantly and we've had Winters where the wind chill would drop down to -17C and stay there for weeks at A time. We've had A few Winters where the wind chill dropped down to -23C and stayed there for A week or more.
Generally once Winter really hits we're lucky if the temperature goes above 0C at all before March.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

We had a winter like that last year. Prolonged temperatures down to -17C and snow and ice for well over a month. The car just didn't get cleaned in that time because a) the drive was thick ice so putting water over the top was a non starter and with all the snow and ice it was going to be as dirty within a hundred yards of driving. Ah the fun of car ownership and detailing OCD :lol:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is BW sensitive to water spots? I have tried it to my bathroom faucet and it sheets nicely but sometimes it leaves ugly watermarks


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

sm81 said:


> Is BW sensitive to water spots? I have tried it to my bathroom faucet and it sheets nicely but sometimes it leaves ugly watermarks


I don't think there is a wax or a sealant on the market that will not leave water marks, after rain fall although IMO, waxes are the worst for this.
TBH I've found that BW minimises water spots. I've said this before but somehow the shine that both Shine and Seal and BW leave behind seem to somehow mask any water marks that rain has left behind.


----------

